# residency question



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if Spain has a similar program to that of Portugal.

Portugal's program for residency is called "Non-Habitual Resident Program"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bestinthewest said:


> Does anyone know if Spain has a similar program to that of Portugal.
> 
> Portugal's program for residency is called "Non-Habitual Resident Program"


what does Portugal's "Non-Habitual Resident Program" entail?


----------



## Number 6 (Sep 24, 2014)

bestinthewest said:


> Does anyone know if Spain has a similar program to that of Portugal.
> 
> Portugal's program for residency is called "Non-Habitual Resident Program"


Spain, no chance!! The Portuguese Non-Habitual Resident Program is a a special tax regime that lasts for 10 years from registration - loads of info about the t&c's if you google it. Also non EU residents can tie it in with their 'Golden Visa' scheme.

It's a pity Spain can't introduce something similar


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Number 6 said:


> Spain, no chance!! The Portuguese Non-Habitual Resident Program is a a special tax regime that lasts for 10 years from registration - loads of info about the t&c's if you google it. Also non EU residents can tie it in with their 'Golden Visa' scheme.
> 
> It's a pity Spain can't introduce something similar


there is a 'Golden Visa' - but I suspect you're correct about a non-habitual tax thing


----------



## Number 6 (Sep 24, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> there is a 'Golden Visa' - but I suspect you're correct about a non-habitual tax thing


The Spanish government first touted the golden visa scheme in November 2012, setting the property investment hurdle at €160,000, a figure many believed made Spain look cheap when compared to the €400,000 sum demanded by Portugal and Ireland for non-European Union residency permits.

This figure was then raised to €500,000 before the law was passed in September 2013.When you add on your buying costs it will be nearer 600,000


----------



## sunloverAZ (Sep 21, 2014)

bestinthewest, I'm having private messaging issues with this website, so here's what I found about income requirements:

Non EU nationals – Especially those from USA may arrive as tourists and are allowed a stay of up to 90 days. After that time, they must make an appointment to speak with SEF (The Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras) and ask for an extension or apply for residency.

All non-employed residents must provide proof that they have an adequate income or financial resources to live in Portugal without working. A Portuguese bank statement showing a balance of around €3,000 generally suffices or a letter from a Portuguese bank manager stating that you regularly import money.

I will try sending link in a private message.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunloverAZ said:


> bestinthewest, I'm having private messaging issues with this website, so here's what I found about income requirements:
> 
> Non EU nationals – Especially those from USA may arrive as tourists and are allowed a stay of up to 90 days. After that time, they must make an appointment to speak with SEF (The Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras) and ask for an extension or apply for residency.
> 
> ...


that sounds similar to the requirements for Spain - though somewhat lower...

you can post the link here (as long as it's not a link to your company or one which you work for - & that seems unlikely in this case  ) - that's what the forum is all about


----------



## sunloverAZ (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's the link:
/SNIP/

I've been having trouble with the website because it says I haven't made 5 posts, but I have! Hope the problem is now solved!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunloverAZ said:


> Here's the link:
> /SNIP/
> 
> I've been having trouble with the website because it says I haven't made 5 posts, but I have! Hope the problem is now solved!


ahhh - I was hoping the link would be to an official source

I'm afraid you can't post links to competing websites ( rule 10), which is what your link was - sorry


----------



## sunloverAZ (Sep 21, 2014)

Ahhh, okay, thanks!


----------

